# 5-month old suddenly peeing more and doing multiple "squats" when outside



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has dealt w/ this...

Yesterday, my 5-month old started peeing 3-4 times during each trip outside. I took her to the vet today because she had puppy vaginitis when she was 9-12 weeks old and thought this might have resurfaced. Her urine was clear, and the vet said she looked good.

She has also had soft poop and some gas :yuck:coinciding with this. She has not had any changes to her diet, except for the fact that she got into a banana peel 2 days ago and ate about 1/2 of it.

So urine is clear, diet is the same, she is fine in her crate for 8 hours at night and for a few hours during the day... my only theories that I can come up with are:
1. The banana peel upset her THAT much.
2. Side effects of teething?
3. She has a small bacterial infection that doesn't show up on a test.
4. She might go into heat soon?
5. Change in weather. It was 60 degrees on Monday and just dropped down to nearly 25 degrees at night. Maybe she doesn't like squatting in the cold grass?

Ideas?


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

When Miri was doing multiple squats it turned out to be an infection and her urine had minor crystallization. Cleared that up and her 4-5 squats a minute went away. I'm inclined to think UTI, but maybe somebody else has a suggestion.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We went through this with Mackenzie. Her urine came back clear, but I talked my vet into treating her for a UTI just in case. My vet seemed to think it was more of a submissive thing. It had been going on for about 4 days, and with the anitbiotic it stopped in a day or two - so I don't think it was submission.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Re: soft stool...

I've been reading that some dogs, when teething, will have soft stool. We're going through that now. I had his stool checked again to be sure that he was clear of parasites and then I asked for a week's dose of Flagyl. We'll see how it works. We're also feeding 1/2 chicken and rice, a bland diet. I also give some plain canned pumpkin. 

What are you feeding?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I actually just talked to my vet on the phone about this. She said sometimes when they do a urine test it doesn't see everything and there just may be something "hiding" (for lack of a better term, I can't remember how she worded it) in there that they aren't catching. She's starting Chloe on round 2 on antibiotics today.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Fromm's Pork & Applesauce w/ a bit of Fromm's canned food mixed in (about a Tbsp). She'd had good stools w/ it until just this past day and a half. I gave her some plain rice about an hour ago and will give her a bit more w/ her kibble tonight (no soft food)

Her new canine teeth are growing in right now, and she just lost a molar about 4 days ago...


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I am recording how many times she urinates, and if I don't notice a decrease by the end of the day tomorrow, I will call the vet first thing Friday to see about meds...

In the interim, I am going to add the Cran Tri-C back to her meals. The breeder had recommended this when she was having the vaginitis problems as a young pup.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

We just started the Cran Tri C too. But she peed in the house this morning right after coming in from outside, so we're not taking any chances since she just finished the antibiotics 3 days ago. Our vet is planning to do another urine test in a week.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

If her stools are not better by the end of the day tomorrow, I will bring in a sample to the vet on Friday. They're not horribly soft, but definitely not firm like they should be.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

You might also want to check into a probiotic powder. I know the strong antibiotics kill both bad and good bacteria... BTW, your goldens are absolutely adorable!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Have you tried feeding a little pumpkin to firm up stools? If she isn't having to pee all night, I wouldn't think it would be a UTI. I don't think they stop in the middle of the night. Maybe a bit less often but not stop. At least that is the way for me when I have one. And there is some cranberry stuff you can give to prevent UTIs not cure but prevent, just like cranberry juice for humans helps.


----------

